#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【極短篇】老虎

## 狼狗傑

我們的學術殿堂最近出現一隻老虎，除了一頭白髮，一雙碧眼，一雙手，披著白袍，其他地方都像一隻普通的老虎。據他人轉述他的自述，（是的，他會說話，）他原本是一顆名叫威爾森的排球。這或許只是一個冷笑話，就像有人聲稱椰子是一種野獸。

我們始終不懂為何學院會接受一頭老虎做學生，就像法院會接納一匹馬做律師。當我們看見那頭老虎翻閱康德，就像看見我們的純粹理性遭到動搖。有人說，雞其實比我們人類想得還聰明，有基本的數量概念，我就想到一個故事：某個希臘人定義人類是兩隻腳而且沒有毛的動物，卻有另一個希臘人丟出一隻拔光毛的雞。我們以為，人是唯一有理性的動物，但當一個有數量概念又被拔光毛的雞以兩隻腳站立在我們人類面前，我們要如何有自信地站立在天地之間？是有人試圖進一步定義「人是符號的動物，」但當一頭老虎熟練我們的文字與語言，還能與我們討論甚麼是物自體，我們珍視的種種人論簡直淪為一堆廢紙。

我們不能想像動物與我們人類平起平坐。我們有恐懼：恐懼機器人，山椒魚，或我們自己創造的嵌合獸毀滅我們，只因他們與我們一樣優秀，甚至超越我們。根據卡雷•恰佩克與H.G.威爾遜的絕妙建議，我們最好限制他們，驅逐他們，或毀滅他們，且一開始根本就不該創造出他們。但當上帝創造一隻老虎擺在這人世間並賦予它智慧，我們怎樣才能與上帝辯駁？在我看來，最好是以對它踹上一腳作為行動的開始，一如我們踐踏穆斯林，黑人，女人，亞洲人與同性戀。

-------------

http://paste.plurk.com/show/2494414/

仿卡夫卡極短篇<新律師>寫作：
http://m.xuite.net/blog/samuraiv60i/twblog/184379597
贈友人威虎哥：
http://www.plurk.com/SSWilsonKao

----------


## 狗熊

> 我們的學術殿堂最近出現一隻老虎，除了一頭白髮，一雙碧眼，一雙手，披著白袍，其他地方都像一隻普通的老虎。據他人轉述他的自述，（是的，他會說話，）他原本是一顆名叫威爾森的排球。這或許只是一個冷笑話，就像有人聲稱椰子是一種野獸。
> 
> 
> 我們不能想像動物與我們人類平起平坐。我們有恐懼：恐懼機器人，山椒魚，或我們自己創造的嵌合獸毀滅我們，只因他們與我們一樣優秀，甚至超越我們。根據卡雷•恰佩克與H.G.威爾遜的絕妙建議，我們最好限制他們，驅逐他們，或毀滅他們，且一開始根本就不該創造出他們。但當上帝創造一隻老虎擺在這人世間並賦予它智慧，我們怎樣才能與上帝辯駁？在我看來，最好是以對它踹上一腳作為行動的開始，一如我們踐踏穆斯林，黑人，女人，亞洲人與同性戀。
> 
> -------------


最近也有看到有關於那個穆斯林的事，感覺好像又想對著幹就是
這樣的話真的是好事嗎？應該也未必才對。

----------


## 狼狗傑

> 最近也有看到有關於那個穆斯林的事，感覺好像又想對著幹就是
> 這樣的話真的是好事嗎？應該也未必才對。


威虎哥是個政治色彩相當鮮明的人，反川普的立場相當堅定。
所以我文末才會結合對近來美國種族與性別歧視風氣大盛的影射，當作是向贈文對象的致敬。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  狼狗傑：

      該怪上帝(假設其真的存在)還是人類呢？人類從來不是地球上唯一有智慧的物種，而消滅物種早已成為人類的標記，完全無法改。恐怕再這樣下去，地球只能沉淪了吧！末了如題賦詩一首，以表個狼心志！ :wuffer_grin: 

      《記核戰前夕兩分半》

川流不息致暴洪，普天動亂嘯歪風。
去歲初冬絕命夜，死神欣敲末日鐘！

本狼丁酉新春最新詩作，各位友獸應能發現此詩玄機吧？

                                                                                             北極凍狼    斯冰菊    難期未來

                                                                                                   狼版14年3月1日    22:18

----------


## 狼狗傑

看來我觸動到冰菊兄的聯想開關
從我文章的非我族類到滅絕異類，使得冰菊兄從物種滅絕想到核戰。
陸遊若知九州裂，示子一詩冰菊和，其步北伐吟詠韻，卻作人類之喪歌，不知陸子作何感想（

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  狼狗傑：

      此詩不算太新，是今年2月3日在預測網站「無情真實的未來事件」美國大選分頁所留嗥，並且給到目前還沒發現玄機的友獸們：這是一首藏頭詩。前兩句自然是在嗥川普自從參選以來到現在一年多在全球引發的動亂，而第三句點出去年美國總統大選的日期(11月是北半球冬天的第一個月)；最後一句的末日鐘，非常切題。末日時鐘(DOOMSDAY CLOCK)是美國芝加哥大學在1947年設立的，是用來判定距離全球核戰還有多久的最著名且有量化的方式；午夜0點象徵全球核戰、世界浩劫，而鐘面上的時刻隨著世界局勢變遷有所撥快或調慢，當然也有維持不變的時候。從設立至今70年來，最緊張的是1953年，距離午夜只有2分鐘；相較之下，最和緩則是1991年，是年蘇聯解體，距離午夜多達17分鐘。不過很奇怪的是，在1962年古巴飛彈危機之時，芝大卻沒有調整時鐘。

      如今鐘面上的時間顯示23:57:30，距離全球核戰爆發只剩兩分半，這也是本狼命題的緣由。川普當選還讓芝大開創紀錄：首次為了單一人類而對鐘面作出調整。(在狼版15年元月25日，芝大再將末日鐘爪針撥快半分鐘到23點58分，平了1953年的最迫近全球核戰午夜紀錄。)

      星期一第89屆奧斯卡獎《動物方城市》勇奪「最佳動畫片」獎項以及《月光下的藍色男孩》榮獲「最佳影片」，顯示好萊塢對如今的美國三軍統帥肆意妄為的極度憤慨和不滿。在核戰爆發之前，咱們不能聽天由命，得讓人類瞭解和平共存的重要性；去年《ZOOTOPIA》上映現在想起來似乎挺應運而生，只是人類能否和電影最後一樣和獸們彼此之前重獲信任，就得看裸猿們的造化了。

      【本狼詩作發表連結】：http://tsjh301.blogspot.tw/2016/05/2...-election.html

      【倘若找不到，這裡有截圖。】：

      【末日時鐘資料。】：https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/%E6%9...B9%8B%E9%90%98

                                                                                                     北極凍狼    斯冰菊    核戰將近？

                                                                                                          狼版14年3月2日    22:02

----------

